#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Knorpelschaden rechtes OSG >

## Chris1502

Guten Abend zusammen! 
Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass meine Frage nicht schon mal diskutiert wurden ist. Falls ja, gebt mir gerne den Hinweis. 
So, nun zu meiner Frage! 
Im Mai 2013 bin ich mit dem rechten Sprunggelenk beim Fußballspielen umgeknickt.
Die Folge:Bänderriss mit knöchernem Bandausriss, im rechten OSG. 
Inzwischen ist im Jahr 2017 ein Gutachten erstellt worden und dazu eine Stellungnahme.
In der Stellungnahme ist davon die Rede, dass sich in dem Zeitraum Mai 2013 bis Nov.2013 der Knorpelschaden von Grad 2 in den Grad 3 verschlechtert haben soll und das vorher nicht ersichtlich gewesen ist. 
Hat jemand von euch diese Erfahrung event. auch schon mal gemacht bzw. kann mir sagen, ob es da eine Zeitspanne gibt, wie schnell oder langsam sich so etwas verschlechtern kann? 
Vielen Dank vorab! 
Schönen Abend noch!

----------


## josie

Hallo Chris!  

> Hat jemand von euch diese Erfahrung event. auch schon mal gemacht bzw. kann mir sagen, ob es da eine Zeitspanne gibt, wie schnell oder langsam sich so etwas verschlechtern kann?

 Eine große Rolle spielt da sicher, wie groß die Belastung gewesen ist, das ist also sehr individuell.

----------

